# The Linden Method



## utterlyadrift23 (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi all,

Undeniably, many of us suffer from DP/DR as a result of the abnormal amounts of anxiety we all have. I've been researching on several ways in which to overcome the anxiety and one method I came across was The Linden Method.

After having browsed the website, I felt a bit skeptical as to whether this method would provide any results whatsoever. It did come to my attention that there is a one year money back guarantee , as well as thousands of testimonials by people who claim that their disorders have been cured by this method. It does mention derealization/depersonalisation on the website (very briefly) and says it can treat this too, as these are secondary symptoms which have been caused by anxiety.

Effectively, I wanted to know how everyone felt about this method - and whether it would actually provide results as I was thinking of perhaps trying it out. I don't know if it's prohibited to post the website link but if you type "The Linden Method" in google it comes up.

Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

It's not prohibited to post the links, but you must have at least 50 posts to do so.

Here's the Linden-method links for you.

http://www.linden-method.com
http://www.thelindenmethod.co.uk

(This should really be in the Alternative remedies and therapies section of the forum)


----------



## utterlyadrift23 (Feb 7, 2009)

Hey spirit,

My apologies. Shall I delete the thread?


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

LOL No don't delete it, If the moderators want to move it then they will..I just wanted to post the links for you...the rest is trivial. :wink:


----------



## IQ (Mar 20, 2007)

I have tried this method. If you are expecting a cure than think again. I found it helpful for some things, but not for others. It helped me cope with some anxiety I had, but the method has left me with possible bigger issues. I now realise that I dissociate because I cannot deal with issues with life and myself. The lindon method teaches you to forget about it and put it to the back of your mind. I need to deal with these issues, not deny them.


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2009)

utterlyadrift23 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Undeniably, many of us suffer from DP/DR as a result of the abnormal amounts of anxiety we all have. I've been researching on several ways in which to overcome the anxiety and one method I came across was The Linden Method.
> 
> ...


I got the method about 2 months ago, and take my advice, its not worth the money so i sent it back and got a refund. basically all it tells you to do is divert your mind and suppress and anxious thoughts or feelings and dont let your mind think about them. it tells you to use diversion techniques like building or painting and keep your mind on something else 24/7. it helped a little for my anxiety but did nothing for the DP. try it if you want it may work better for you, but it dosent tell you anything you dont already know. :wink:


----------

